# Mitsubishi FX on



## nico (1 Dezember 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich soll eine Programmerweiterung an einer Mitsubishi SPS der FX-Serie vornehmen. Bisher habe ich mich noch nicht mit Mitsubishi befasst, sondern ausschließlich S7.

Ist die Software, die ich dafür benötige GX-Developer? Habe die Software schon für 300€ im Internet gefunden.

Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass auf der CPU ein Passwort besteht. Möchte mir ungern die Software besorgen nur um dann festzustellen, dass ein Passwort besteht und ich keine Änderungen vornehmen kann. Denke mal es wird aber auch vorab keine Möglichkeit bestehen das herauszufinden, oder? 

Die Maschine ist jedenfalls gebraucht und es besteht keine Möglichkeit mehr an das Original Anwenderprogramm heranzukommen, weil es keine Datensicherung gibt und die Firma, die das Programm geschrieben hat irgendwie auch nicht mehr... 

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps von euch freuen!


----------



## HaDi (1 Dezember 2008)

Wir haben hier 2 Verkettungen mit einer Mitsubishi FX1N, dafür haben wir die Software "GX Developer-FX", die ist wohl auch für eine FX0N geeignet.
Ich hab damit bisher nur ein paar kleine Änderungen gemacht, das ging eigentlich recht einfach. Mit einem Passwort hatte ich da nicht zu tun, aber es ist wohl möglich, das Programm in der CPU per Passwort ( 8 hexadezimale Zeichen) zu schützen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## nico (2 Dezember 2008)

Tja werde ich mir wohl die GX Developer Software zulegen müssen. Anders werde ich auch wohl nicht herausbekommen ob da ein Passwort drauf ist oder nicht.


----------



## nico (4 Dezember 2008)

Habe jetzt ein Angebot für ein Starterkit bekommen mit einer Melsec FX1N, Kabel und Software. Steht jetzt aber nicht genauer bei welche Software. Ich möchte ja wie gesagt die FXON programmieren. Wird das mit dieser Software dann auch möglich sein?


----------



## HaDi (5 Dezember 2008)

Das sollte möglich sein. Es gibt, so hab ich es jedenfalls verstanden, 4 Softwarepakete von Mitsubishi und selbst das "kleinste" (GX Developer-FX) kann m.W. alle FX-Steuerungen, auf jeden Fall aber die FX1N und die FX0N.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## tobias (5 Dezember 2008)

Hallo
ich meine, dass mit evtl. kleinen Einschränkungen in Spezialfunktionen der Kommunikation, für die FX0N auch die ältere 'Medoc' Software ausreicht.
Bei den älteren (abgerundete Kanten) Modelle sowieso, und mit den neueren (eckige Kanten) Modellen bemerkte ich da nie einen Unterschied zu GX-Developer - ausser das es wesentlich einfacher ging in Medoc zu programmieren ...
Es soll aber auch noch eine 'dritte Generation' der FX0N-'Boxen' geben, die ich noch nicht sah oder bei mir ausprobierte. Da weiss ich nicht ob das Medoc da noch funzt.
Bei 'ner neuen 40MT-DSS FX0N probierte ichs vor kurzem mit Medoc & WinXP und das rannte. Ich denke mal das Mdoc ist billiger und einfacher aufzutreiben, das Verbindungskabel ist ja nur ein 0815- RS422 (485 Vierdraht) Wandler bei 9600Bd.; der 8-polige MiniDin Stecker an der CPU hingegen etwas fummeliger selbst zusammenzulöten, wobei es aber günstige fertige Adapterstecker D-Sub9 auf MiniDin8 gibt


----------



## nico (5 Dezember 2008)

Habe jetzt den GX Developer. Habe mir das Programm auch schon von der SPS runtergezogen. War kein Passwort drauf. Jetzt mal schauen wie das ganze Programm funktioniert und dann meine Erweiterungen einbauen. Bin Kontaktplan und diese Befehlsstruktur überhaupt nicht gewöhnt. Naja, muss ich mich mal ein wenig einarbeiten...

Werde euch dann wohl noch mit ein paar Fragen weiternerven  

Danke aber ersteinmal!


----------



## nico (12 Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich hätte mal eine Frage zu den S-Merkern. Sind diese ausschließlich für eine Schrittkettenprogrammierung gedacht? Die Hilfe bei der Software gibt leider nicht viel her außer das eine Schrittkette mit einer STL-Anweisung gestartet werden kann z.B.: STL S0. Ein RET-Befehl beendet eine Schrittkette wieder.

Wäre schön, wenn mir einer erklären kann wie so eine Schrittkette programmiert wird und deren Ablauf ist.


----------



## MSB (12 Dezember 2008)

Bevorzugt werden die S-Merker für Schrittketten verwendet,
einfach weil es eben den ganz interessanten STL / RET Befehl gibt.

Die die allerdings nicht für eine Schrittkette benötigt werden könnnen auch als ganz normale Merker verwendet werden.

P.S. Als Handbuch solltest du dir das entsprechende Programmierhandbuch von Mitsubishi holen.
mitsubishi-automation.de

Da sind eigentlich für jeden Befehl ganz passable Beispiel/Erklärungen dabei.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nico (12 Dezember 2008)

Wird denn da bei so einer Schrittkette der jeweils vorausgehende Merker automatisch zurückgesetzt wenn ich mit dem STL-Befehl arbeite?


----------

